# Amount of seat movement (back and forth)



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I just had my interior redone including the seats re-upholstered and fixed. While the car looks great, for some reason the movement (fore and aft) seems to be very small. Can anyone tell me how much adjustment the factory seats should have for a 1965 convertible? Any ideas on what could have been done to reduce the forward and backward range?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

On the '66 there is about 4 to 5" of adjustment (+-)1/2.

Possibly just dirt or something got snagged in the tracks.
Easy enough to pull the seat(s) and clean/clear them.


----------



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

If the seat isn't square to the track rails is will limit the adjustment.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> On the '66 there is about 4 to 5" of adjustment (+-)1/2.
> 
> Possibly just dirt or something got snagged in the tracks.
> Easy enough to pull the seat(s) and clean/clear them.


Thanks!! When the weather improves, I will pull the seats and see what is going on. They both have the same adjustment, so I suspect it is ok.


----------

